# RPG Maker



## McMurphy (Aug 4, 2004)

Did anyone else have the RPG Maker for the playstation system?  Did you design any games with it?

Also, I heard that they made a playstation II sequel to the "game," and I was wondering if that was any good because it was never released here in the United States.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (Aug 6, 2004)

Never heard of it mate but sounds like a lot of fun.  Something like that would be better suited to a`PC with the only restrictions being the size of your hard drive.


----------



## Morning Star (Aug 10, 2004)

Had one for the pc...there are many freeware crappy ones and one or two good ones. Adrift is what I used...however they required you to pay in order to make really big games, so I lost interest.

Never seen the rpg maker here either.


----------

